# expats in Barcelona?



## excessive

Good Day!

I am a student studying in a graduate program in Charleston SC. USA. As part of an international business course I am taking, we are traveling to Barcelona Spain from Nov 21st - Nov 28th, 2009 ( Thanksgiving break in the USA)

One of my assignments is to interview someone (hopefully and expat) who is living and working in Spain. Would anyone in Barcelona be willing to meet me somewhere in the city for about an hour or less to answer a few questions? 

I am working on my questions now, I could even post them here if a face-to-face meeting is not possible. The questions are going to be about living and working in Spain as an English speaker, how you overcame the culture and language barriers, etc. 


I will check back here every few days. Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

excessive said:


> Good Day!
> 
> I am a student studying in a graduate program in Charleston SC. USA. As part of an international business course I am taking, we are traveling to Barcelona Spain from Nov 21st - Nov 28th, 2009 ( Thanksgiving break in the USA)
> 
> One of my assignments is to interview someone (hopefully and expat) who is living and working in Spain. Would anyone in Barcelona be willing to meet me somewhere in the city for about an hour or less to answer a few questions?
> 
> I am working on my questions now, I could even post them here if a face-to-face meeting is not possible. The questions are going to be about living and working in Spain as an English speaker, how you overcame the culture and language barriers, etc.
> 
> 
> I will check back here every few days. Thanks!


This is an interesting thread about living in Barcelona, Spain that you might want to take a look at
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/30197-moving-spain.html


----------



## excessive

Still hoping to find someone out there ...


----------



## Irishgirl

excessive said:


> Still hoping to find someone out there ...


That thread that pesky wesky refered to was written by me, I live near Barcelona and maybe able to meet you and bring along some other expats.

You could always go into any Irish bar in Barcelona Flathertys being one and you might find some expats that could answer your questions!!!

N


----------

